# Kayak wars recored monster tarpon



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

I got out last night to catch the silver king. It was slow at first then the bite quickly heated up as I was looking around I see a monster poon surface I made a perfect cast on it and it inhales my bait and takes off, the big tarpon jumped 8 times! I thought for sure he was going to break my leader or throw my hook but it doesn’t happen and after all the jumps he pulls me way way far away from where I hooked him and after a tug O war from HELL that seems like to go on for a eternity I get the fish up. The weight of the fish almost flips my outback more than once as I was trying to get a picture with it. What crazy ride this fish was to say the least!!! I was beyond worn out.


----------



## Bduv (Nov 20, 2007)

Awesome Fish!

I'll bet he outweighs you by a few pounds. 

Did you get the length?

Congratulations!

Bryan


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Damn dude!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Fine Poon!


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Bduv said:


> Awesome Fish!
> 
> I'll bet he outweighs you by a few pounds.
> 
> ...


Sure did he was 85 inches


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Super fish congradulations guy


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome job, And Wow what a fish 


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow! You look exhausted. Phenomenal catch.


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

Man that is one fine fish to be gotten out of a yak.i want to catch one out of my boat i am impressed


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful fish Brandon!


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

congrates bro awesome fish thanks for the awesome pics too:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Catching a big tarpon like that from yak is quite a feat. Congrats.


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

A triple tail and now a tarpon? Be hard to beat that......maybe both on the same trip?

Awesome catch! Breaking a KW record is no easy task these days with the great fish that have been caught over the last 3 years!


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Awesome fish, congrats!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

wow, man i need to fish more. nice poon!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats Brandon! Catching a tarpon during the day is hard enough but at night?? Dang!!!!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Holy big for a small craft, good job!


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Congrats on the poon!


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow!! Good going!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats man, you can check that one off the whole bucket list. That is a nice fish, congrats again.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

I just talked to Brandon .....he is whipped and going back to bed.

Awesome catch man. That is a monster!


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Brandon called me, too. It sounds like kayak tarpon and sailfish are a dime a dozen since I left for Memphis. But, the tripletail was impressive! LOL!!! Really, that is a big tarpon so congrats on your great week (so far  ), Brandon!!!!!!!


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

That's awesome. We were out last night also and stayed on a couple tarpon for hours but they wouldn't eat. We threw the kitchen sink at them. It was like they knew we were there and they just played. Less than ten ft from the boat, over and over. Frustrating but fun as hello trying.
Congrats!


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Great Job!


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:wow :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bluesbreaker (Apr 28, 2009)

Awesome fish! What were you using for bait?


----------



## user17168 (Oct 1, 2011)

insane fish, wow.:notworthy:


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Brandon,

That what I'd call a BFT = Big Effing Tarpon!!! I see what you mean, he is about as deep as your outback is wide! Definitely close to a buck-fifty!!!

Congrats man! I know you've been trying to get one for a while!

Alex


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

can i please get one next...thank you


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice fish and thanks for showing me the pics at the boat ramp that night. I was the guy in the Explorer that helped you load your kayak. Thought maybe I would see the report on here!


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

awesome fish Brandon !! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::clap::clap::clap:


----------

